# Hiking maps



## o3jeff (Sep 17, 2013)

Where's the best place to find hiking trail maps, preferably the free online ones! Looking for some of the western MA area and thought that the MA gov site used to have some online but am only able to find some vague black and white ones. Any suggestions or just go to REI and buy some!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2013)

In NY I just copy them from internet.


----------



## marcski (Sep 17, 2013)

For NY and NJ: http://www.nynjtc.org/view/maps


----------



## Quietman (Sep 18, 2013)

*HERE* is an older but very detailed online map of the SW Mass area that I found a while ago, click on the map to enlarge it. The out of date items that I am aware of are, the dispersed camping area has moved further up the Alander Mtn Trail, and the Bear Rock Falls camp site on the AT is closed but the new Laurel Ridge camp site is just south of the old site.


----------

